# Radiation Oncology coding and billing



## ljy8pjw (Jun 16, 2017)

Hello! I am new to radiation oncology coding and billing. Does anyone have any resources, cheat sheets or tips they would be willing to share with me? Anything would be greatly appreciated! I am tasked with coding radiation therapy, charge entry and working back end denials that have been sitting for awhile. 


Also, my employer is looking to send me to a workshop or seminar. Does anyone know of any on the east coast after October 1st?


----------



## karotwo (Jun 17, 2017)

*Radiation Oncology Coding*

I do the PC coding for the RAD ONC. The TC is done by the hospital.  
I can help with the PC part . What is it you need to know?

Karen


----------



## SIVAD63 (Jul 12, 2018)

*Cheat sheets for Radiation Oncology*

Does anyone have specialty cheat sheets for Radiation Oncology?  If so,  would you be willing to share.?  EM audit tool geared for radiation also would be awesome!!

Thanks greatly appreciated.

Contact me at :


crdavis@sentara.com

Cathy.Davis@usoncology.com


----------

